# Prego Mego's Ultrasound and belly! 4D ultrasound baby visible COOL!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey guys! Whew! Who knew pregnancy could make you soooo tired! And a slew of other odd things... :flush::curse::angeldevi Otherwise, I've been in really great spirits. I am 11 week pregnant now. I will be in my second trimester by the end of this month! I have had 2 doctor visit's and ultrasounds. Everything is great and we got to hear the baby's heartbeat. What a beautiful sound! It's still to early to know if it's a he or she. I still just want a healthy baby! But it would be fun to have a little girl to dress up and buy pink stuff. (my favorite color) But a little boy would be fun because I am a car fanatic. I have some names picked out for a girl Layla Elaine and a boy Zachary James or Andrew James (after the daddy) I haven't started buying anything yet.. but my hunny is about to start a new job (we hope he practically has it in the bag) So hopefully we can get our car paid off and start buying stuff.

So here is my belly from 8 weeks. I'm sure it will be growing more soon as my appetite comes back.










My first U/S at 7 weeks to tell me everything was going well









And just 3 weeks later.... BABY GOT BIGGER! 10 weeks




































I go back on October 27 when I'll be 14 weeks!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Awh congrats!!! YAYYYY!!!! We get to wait for another baby now!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would put a pregnancy countdown in my sig but I'm not a VIP member "sad"

But I got 201 days til my due date April 28 10


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Good time to have a baby. Spring time is the best!! And BTW, I LOVEEEE the name Layla! LOVE IT! <3


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you! I really want a girl so I can name her Layla.. lol 

And yes ofcourse it's from the Eric Clapton song Layla and Elaine is my middle name, my Aunt's middle name and my cousins middle so it's running in the family. 

But best of all... it's not common! I hate extremely popular names. I really liked Tuesday for a girl too.. but daddy says kids would make fun of her. BLAH. I said I'll teach her to sock em. haha


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oo that is a pretty name! Have you asked for any meds for the sickness? i had it really bad in the early stages and they actually gave me medicine for it.

I'm due January 11th w/ a baby girl so i'm about 6 months. i think i'm going to name her Shelby Lynn but it's still up in the air.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

They offered me medication a few times. But I didn't consider my morning sickness to be as bad as some other women. And I found it was manageable if I ate dry cheerios if I started to feel sick, or if I just got it over with I felt better. It was regular for about a week then it was pretty sporadic. I thought it was done completely til it hit me a few nights ago. A few nights I had to sleep on my back with my upper back a little elevated. That helped. The biggest pain is having to wake up every couple hours at night to pee. And then peeing about every 20 to 30 mins sometimes. I generally always have something to drink by me though. 

Congrats on your baby girl. I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks!

Yeah my sickness was always at night..it was terrible. 
I hear ya, gotta pee seems like every 2 minutes now...the bigger you get the more everything gets squished causing that feeling..uhh

But it will all be worth it in the end. : )


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

look
like
a
peanutt


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yeah! Is this your first? This is my first pregnancy and all! I've been so worried and paranoid about miscarriage, at least I was until I heard the heartbeat and got that second set of u/s pics and saw how much the little thing grew. The hb was 167. I'm taking a really good prenatal vitamin called citra natal assure it has a stool softener (wonderful!) and a DHA supplement. 

Off topic: Do you have a mustang? I've owned 2 an 89 4 cyl as my first car and a 74 Mustang II with a bunch of goodies. Had to sell it when my daily driver was stolen. It was very sad. We have an 01 Ford ZX2 now so I'm still in the Ford Family... but will have to get a family car soon!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> look
> like
> a
> peanutt


About the size of one in a shell too! lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh yeah! Is this your first? This is my first pregnancy and all! I've been so worried and paranoid about miscarriage, at least I was until I heard the heartbeat and got that second set of u/s pics and saw how much the little thing grew. The hb was 167. I'm taking a really good prenatal vitamin called citra natal assure it has a stool softener (wonderful!) and a DHA supplement.
> 
> Off topic: Do you have a mustang? I've owned 2 an 89 4 cyl as my first car and a 74 Mustang II with a bunch of goodies. Had to sell it when my daily driver was stolen. It was very sad. We have an 01 Ford ZX2 now so I'm still in the Ford Family... but will have to get a family car soon!


Well it feels like my 1st because my son is 11 now..lol it's like stating all over.
I know what your saying though i was the same way..I did'nt tell anyone for a while incase anything was to happen. I'm a bad girl i dont take my vitamins I did'nt with my son either..they make me sick.

Yeah right now i have a 96 GT....I have changed alot of things on it because i wasn't happy with the 4.6 but I got it going good now. i have had many..i used to have an 89 4 cyl too it was blue...my mom gave it too me. I will never give up my Stang it makes my day everyday when i get it in and drive and smoke the tires..lol.We have a 98 F150 too for the winter.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It was hard to sell the 74. But I was left with it as a daily driver with a 4 barrel carb, cam, 5.0 with 3.50 gas prices. I just couldn't do it. Plus the upkeep on a car that old. I hate theifs!!

I've been bad about eating a lot of junk but it's all that I am hungry for. And I'm reading what to expect when your expecting and it said don't worry as much in the early months. Eat what your craving. I know I need to eat healthier. But I never have been a healthy eater so it's hard to change.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh i hear ya..a car like that is a nice weekend driver so I can understand having to sell it. I'm sure you will have another one someday.

Yeah I would'nt worry about junk food..eat what makes you happy. I know when my mom had me they did'nt worry about half the crap they say to watch for now and I turned out fine...at least your taking you vitamins so that is a good thing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww congrats mommy! Glad to hear things are going good!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks! Have you had your baby yet American?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ohhh how much fun! lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, she had her baby!


yay GP babies! more little pittie owners !

just no babies for me


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah I'm waiting for someone (who doesn't own a PB) to ask me when I'm getting rid of Helena. And then tell me how irresponsible I am for owning a pit bull with a baby on the way. It just sounds like something that would happen.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thanks! Have you had your baby yet American?


Yep!!
http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/18140-shes-here.html


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh she is beautiful! Good job! She has very feminine features. Love her little lips!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww I remember my first ultrasound they look like little aliens....... wow lots of babies here on GP I am 27 weeks this week just a few more months to go I tell you It flys by Congrats on the new addition!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY!! I love u/s pictures!!! congrats I can't wait for more u/s pictures!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I should have a fresh batch I hope in a couple weeks! I'm guessing they do an U/S every time at this doctor office. I guess they do them more often these days. I love seeing my baby. It give me a stronger feeling of pregnancy.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Haaa just wait a few months...wont need pics to give you that stronger feeling!!! I have 4 daughters...never got that boy....and I give up!!! 
Congrats to you guys, nothing more exciting than being a momma!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I can't wait to feel movement! And find out the sex!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I would put a pregnancy countdown in my sig but I'm not a VIP member "sad"
> 
> But I got 201 days til my due date April 28 10


My friend is also having a baby due in April I think, forgot the month.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Everyone keeps telling me their birthday or someone they know, is around my due date


----------

